# Perforated brick vacuum form



## BrianWolfe (Apr 24, 2014)

Just developed a new vacuum form technique that allows us to vaccum shapes that can them be lit like scrim. Front light and it looks solid. Backlight it and it goes away. This is a brick form that is being used in Last Ship.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 24, 2014)

Pretty cool can the front be painted or does it come in that color brick?


----------



## BrianWolfe (Apr 25, 2014)

Amiers said:


> Pretty cool can the front be painted or does it come in that color brick?


It comes in any color and can be painted like regular Kydex.


----------



## Okugi (May 15, 2014)

BrianWolfe said:


> Just developed a new vacuum form technique that allows us to vaccum shapes that can them be lit like scrim. Front light and it looks solid. Backlight it and it goes away. This is a brick form that is being used in Last Ship.



Is this on the market?


----------



## BrianWolfe (May 19, 2014)

Okugi said:


> Is this on the market?


Yes. Call me at Costume Armour and I can figure pricing for you 845.534-9120
It will soon be a standard item for us


----------

